#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-05
<qwebirc43563> BOnjours a tous!Ehhhh je viens d'installer kubuntu et j'ai un leger probleme!mes navigateur web ne dispose pas du paquet pour lire les video!Alors serais cool de votre par de me dire lequel c'est pour que je puisse l'installer!c'est en rapport avec adobe je crois!en plus j ai deja installer ce paquet la sous ubuntu mais m en rappelle pus c est lequel!haha merci de votre aide!
<Musashimaru> quelle vidéos?
<qwebirc43563> genre comme sur youtube 
<qwebirc43563> ca me demande des plugin extra pour adobeflashplayer64
<Musashimaru> ben deux solutions. Soit tu installe flash player depuis synaptic. Il va installer la version 32 bits avec un wrapper. Soit tu vas sur le site d'adobe, tu récupère la version 64 bits de flash (cherche bien, elle est bien cachée), et tu copies l;e .so dans le rep "plugins" de firefox
<qwebirc43563> thx merci
<Musashimaru> la version 32 bits de base, peut avoir des problÈmes d'affichage
<IdleOne> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<qwebirc7126> misashimaru paquet trouver et installer fonctionne a merveille merci!
<Musashimaru> moi je me méfie des ppa maintenant...
<Musashimaru> des fois ca vient avec des trucs non voulus... genre des mises à jour d'autres paquets qu'on voudrait pas
<IdleOne> Musashimaru: j'utilise ce PPA il fonctionne tres bien sur 64bit
<Musashimaru> IdleOne, pas de problème
<IdleOne> hehe
<Musashimaru> en passant qu'est-ce qui guaranti que les pauets des ppa vienennt pas avec des cadeaux (backdoor et autres petites bibites)
<IdleOne> rien
<IdleOne> apart que les sources sont inclus
<Musashimaru> oui, mais là, faut le compiler soit même, et vérifier les sources
<IdleOne> before a package makes a large impact on the community I would think that someone would report a malicious package and it would get removed from the PPA by the admins.
<Musashimaru> ouais.... je trouve ca moyen comme considération....
<IdleOne> using PPA's is a risk but if you are carefull and use only known and trusted PPA you should be fine.
<IdleOne> sevenmachines est asser bien connu dans le monde ubuntu.
<Musashimaru> possible... je ne le connais pas personnellement.
<Musashimaru> Tu étais chez canonical samedi ou dimanche?
<IdleOne> samedi pour une couple d'heure
<Musashimaru> finalement j'ai pas pu y aller. C'était sympa?
<IdleOne> oui, c'etait bien
<Musashimaru> ben ce sera pour une autre fois pour moi
<qwebirc88926> Bonjour, j'ai un problème d'installation de UBUNTU dernièere version. Il arrête de s'installer après le choix de langue. Que faire?
<Papydan> Bonjour, j'ai un problême avec l'installation de la dernière version de UBUNTU. Elle s'arrête de s'installer après le choix de langue. Que faire?
<qwebirc88926> Vous pouvez toujours me répondre sur mon adresse hotmail.
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-06
<faiob> bonsoir tout le monde :-D
<faiob> il y a t-il des personnes qui on déja utiliser systemtap ?
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsori
<Ankman> oops
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-07
<sipherdee_> j'ai réussi à casser mon installation de oneiric en utilisant l'updater sous kde.  "dpkg-deb: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" - je travaille là-dessus, si quelqu'un a des indications à me donner ce serait apprécié.
<sipherdee_> je pensais réinstaller les paquets avec "dpkg --install" mais ça me donne une erreur de sortie d'état 127.
<deuxpi> sipherdee_: sérieusement, je crois qu'il faut que tu trouves une copie de /usr/lib/libz.so.1 avant de pouvoir décompresser des paquets...
<deuxpi> ...alors c'est peut-être possible à partir d'un disque d'installation ou d'une source similaire
<sipherdee_> merci deuxpi!  ça a complètement supprimé le contenu de '/lib/i386-linux-gnu'.  je suis en train de copier à partir d'une deuxième installation que j'avais effectué.
<sipherdee_> je t'en redonne des nouvelles, je vais voir s'il y a des associations à faire ou si c'est suffisant.
<sipherdee_> je me donne encore une heure là-dessus avant de réinstaller.
<deuxpi> c'est possible du à la transition vers le "multiarch"
<cyphermox_> sipherdee_: check /var/cache/apt/archives
<cyphermox_> tu auras peut-être le paquet original ou un d'avant
<cyphermox_> (pour libzlib etc etc)
<cyphermox_> mais en effet, c'est fort possible que ca te prenne le fichier avant de pouvoir décompresser les .deb...
<sipherdee_> oui, j'ai encore les paquets dans archive mais rien à faire pour décompresser.  même si j'ai copié le fichier à partir d'une deuxième installation de oneiric ça me donne toujours le message d'erreur.
<sipherdee_> j'essai autre chose.
<cyphermox_> j'ai un autre truc
<cyphermox_> /bin/busybox dpkg -i fichier.deb
<cyphermox_> (busybox est linké statique)
<cyphermox_> aussi, fait ldd `which dpkg-deb`, ca va te dire exactement ou il trouve libz.so.1
<sipherdee_> ça me donne maintenant "Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)".  excellent truc cyphermox_, je ne savais pas que je pouvais faire ça.
<cyphermox_> d'oh
<cyphermox_> si busybox segfault c'est un bogue
<sipherdee_> ça me dit "not found" pour 'libz.so.1'.
<sipherdee_> merci les gars, ça me permet d'apprendre beaucoup.
<sipherdee_> le core dump je l'ai quand j'essai de réinstaller libc6.
<cyphermox_> ok
<cyphermox_> libc6 c'est pas une bonne idée, je commencerais par libz
<cyphermox_> ceci dit, c'est pas clair comment l'updater de kde peut briser ton système comme ca
<cyphermox_> sipherdee_: tu veux probablement ii  zlib1g         1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu3
<cyphermox_> après ca tu vas pouvoir réutiliser dpkg ordinaire, en principe
<sipherdee_> le "notifier" de kde m'a dit qu'il y avait des mises à jour mais il a commencé par désinstaller plein de paquets (dont 'kubuntu-desktop')  pour s'arrêter à 'zlib1g'.
<cyphermox_> tout dépendemment de si tu as d'autres trucs manquants dans ldd `which dpkg`
<cyphermox_> ok
<sipherdee_> quand j'essai d'installer 'zlib1g' il me dit que le paquet 'policykit-1', dépend sur 'libc6' qui n'est pas installé ou "flagged to be installed".
<cyphermox_> le bobo c'est que zlib1g et tout, c'est des paquets essentiels qui ne devraient jamais être désinstallés. en fait, c'est au point que c'est bizarre que ca le propose, à moins peut-être qu'il y ait eu une mise à jour brisée d'un de ces paquets essentiels
<cyphermox_> ok
<deuxpi> genre la transition multiarch qui aurait foiré ? :/
<cyphermox_> beuh, ca devrait faire longtemps que c'est transitionné
<cyphermox_> dpkg -l zlib1g, il est installé zlib1g?
<cyphermox_> sipherdee_: aussi, tu peux essayer avec --force-depends pour l'installer
<sipherdee_> j'avais essayé, "core dumped".
<sipherdee_> je veux pas vous faire perdre de temps avec ça, je peux facilement réinstaller.  je voulais avoir une bonne idée du troubleshooting possible et vous me l'avez donné.
<cyphermox_> ok
<cyphermox_> busybox doit etre buggé
<cyphermox_> faudra vérifier ca et rapporter le bogue, mais je vais m'en occuper :)
<cyphermox_> sipherdee_: c'est vraiment difficile de réparer ca
<cyphermox_> au pire, load sur un CD alternate en mode réparation et réinstalle les deb que tu veux
<sipherdee_> cyphermox_: nice!  je grave ça à l'instant!
<cyphermox_> mais la réinstallation c'est le moins long et plus facile je crois, à ce point-ci
<sipherdee_> cyphermox_: j'avoue... il y a beaucoup de paquets qui ont été supprimés.  si je réinstaller aurais-tu besoin de fichiers pour le rapport de bogue?
<cyphermox_> sipherdee_: en mode réparation tu vas devoir loader ta session dans un chroot, puis rouler dpkg depuis l'extérieur du chroot :)
<sipherdee_> j'ai déjà fait ça sur des serveurs distants bogués.
<cyphermox_> ah, ok alors :)
<cyphermox_> busybox dpkg sur ma machine fonctionne
<sipherdee_> mais ça va être long me taper la liste de paquets à partir de 'dpkg.log'.
<cyphermox_> peut-être que c'est bien libc qui a un bobo aussi
<sipherdee_> je vais garder le fichier 'dpkg.log' qui en dit plus sur ce qui s'est passé.
<sipherdee_> s'il y a autre chose avant que je réinstalle tu me le dis.
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-08
<sipherdee> je suis up & running again! :)
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<sipherdee> bonsoir d2_racing!
<d2_racing> ça va sipherdee 
<d2_racing> je viens de revenir sur mon ordi
<sipherdee> d2_racing: oui, merci!  je me prépare à écouter une émission pour la fin de soirée, on se reparle à un autre moment.
<qwebirc34993> bonjours J'aimerais savoir si il existe un livre ou un guide sur le web de toutes les commandes qui existe sur les diférents systeme GNU et qui explique aussi où et comment les utiliser merci d'avance
<MagicFab> qwebirc34993, les manpages sont une bonne référence: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/
<MagicFab> Sinon regarde http://tldp.org/
<qwebirc34993> o.o Je comprend prend rien au premié
<MagicFab> c'est un index de toutes les commandes
<qwebirc34993> c'est pas comme je penssais...
<qwebirc34993> ya pas plus simple plus de base?
<qwebirc34993> http://jeff.ecchi.ca/blog/2011/04/28/pourquoi-je-quitte-ubuntu-pour-fedora/#more-1826 C'est vrais ça???
<cyphermox_> qwebirc34993: je connais pas particulièrement mais j'ai souvent entendu référer à SiteDuZero
 * deuxpi_ a probablement appris la plupart des commandes en les essayant aléatoirement sur des vieux systèmes solaris... :/
<cyphermox_> qwebirc34993: pour ce qui est des décisions de Jeff, je les comprends et c'est pas tout nécessairement faux mais plusieurs des détails là sont mécompris par Jeff (par manque de tout l'information ou autre). On travaille fort pour avoir un support excellent de la plateforme GNOME et je crois qu'on y arrive très bien. Le choix d'interface par défaut ne change rien au fait que les autres sont facilement installables
<qwebirc34993> je vois donc il ont toutes leurs faiblesses et qualité si je comprend bien?
<cyphermox_> qwebirc34993: j'ai aussi, après mes rencontres avec Jeff, trouvé qu'il a des opinions assez arrêtées sur plusieurs sujets, mais c'est bien son droit. C'est vraiment dommage de ne plus avoir ses visites sur le canal ici et son aide au développement d'Ubuntu entre autres pour pitivi
<cyphermox_> qwebirc34993: évidemment
<qwebirc34993> c'est les mêmes commande sur ubuntu et fedora ?
<cyphermox_> si tu commences avec Linux et que tu as choisis Ubuntu, alors on s'en réjouit. essaye l'interface, et donne nous en des nouvelles :)
<cyphermox_> ouaip
<cyphermox_> minute je te trouve le lien pour le site du zero
<qwebirc34993> pésentement j'utilise ubuntu 10,4 avec le theme moebuntu + quelques mmorpg qui s'instale sur linux
<qwebirc34993> http://www.siteduzero.com/recherche.html?src=ubuntu&c=3 le site la?
<cyphermox_> ouais
<cyphermox_> http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-12827-reprenez-le-controle-a-l-aide-de-linux.html
<cyphermox_> voir partie 2 ;)
<qwebirc34993> merci
<qwebirc34993> j'aurais un autre petite question ya du monde qui dissent tu peux créer des script pour faire marcher 95% des jeux windows sur linux sans wine c'est vrais?
<cyphermox_> euh je crois pas
<cyphermox_> je crois que ton script devra quand meme appeler wine
<cyphermox_> (ou alors crossover ou un autre émulateur windows du même genre)
<qwebirc34993> hum domage
<cyphermox_> y'a des exceptions par contre, comme Unreal Tournament 3 et Doom 3 qui s'installent nativement en Linux
<cyphermox_> mais rien contre Wine, pour les jeux ca fonctionne souvent très bien 
<qwebirc34993> ya aussi steam je crois
<cyphermox_> (j'ai joué à Starcraft 2 sur wine sans problème)
<qwebirc34993> wow
<cyphermox_> ouais, je crois que Steam supporte linux depuis peu?
<qwebirc34993> le probleme c'est suvent les mmorpg et les fps en ligne
<cyphermox_> ouaip
<cyphermox_> steam semble quand même nécessiter wine
<qwebirc34993> mais quelque un commence a créer le jeux pour linux
<cyphermox_> y'a des jeux qui sont fait pour les deux, et des jeux exclusifs ou natifs à linux
<qwebirc34993> comment dofus et wakfu
<qwebirc34993> les natifs à linux sont bien mais pas super pousser côté graphique
<qwebirc34993> en plus si il resemble trop a un jeux windoze il doivent être suprimé
<cyphermox_> non
<qwebirc34993> ou avec un nom bizard
<qwebirc34993> j'ai déjà vu un jeu être enlever de la circulation car il ressemblais trop a l'orriginal
<qwebirc34993> tu est la bénévolement ?
<cyphermox_> non, je suis développeur
<qwebirc34993> est-ce que tout le monde peux être développeur?
<MagicFab> qwebirc34993, n'importe qui peut cuisiner :) Est-ce que ça va être bon ? Pas toujours.
<qwebirc34993> xD
<MagicFab> La partie du blog de JF qui m'étonne le plus est celle où il se plaint de devoir gérer un nouveau bug-tracker et ne pas avoir d'aide avec PItivi. C'est mal comprendre le but d'Ubuntu - au lieu de se demander ce qu'il peut faire pour la distribution, il s'en va.
<qwebirc34993> donc quand je vais avoir plus de savoir sur ubuntu et surment mon cours de thech si je dévloppe de bon outil il vont être utilisé par tout le monde?
<qwebirc34993> va*
<MagicFab> Et pour les non-contributions, c'est toujours des points d'opinion. Chacun a la sienne, et quand on veut être négatif, on peut virer ça dans le sens qu'on veut.
<MagicFab> Autant que si tu utilisais Windows ou Mac ou Fedora... Si c'est pas bon, ça fera pas long chemin. 
<qwebirc34993> c'est sur c'est facil lâcher de la marde mais il y a presque jamais personne pour la rammaser
<MagicFab> Si tu savais, 80% de la m* comme tu dis PERSONNE ne la voit :) Et elle se ramasse pas toute seule ;) 
<qwebirc34993> vous vous dvez être des ramasse merde un peu dans un sense
<faiob> Bonjour tout le monde
<avoine> allô
<MagicFab> qwebirc34993, absolument. Je connais pas un canal de Fedora ou ça se discutte en ce moment et où 5 employés de RedHat sont là presqu'en permanence (comme ici)
<MagicFab> avoine, o/
<MagicFab> Mais bon, c'est des approches radicalement différentes. Comparer RedHat à Canonical est un exercice bien inutile.
<qwebirc34993> C'est sur ici j'ai toujour eu les réponce a mes questions mais les plus ridicul
<MagicFab> (quoique p. être flateur pour Canonical)
<qwebirc34993> j'y pensse j'ai un problème avec mon théme sur mon ubuntu 10,4 il arrive qu'il change tout seule quand je l'ouvre
<MagicFab> sipherdee, merci pour l'offre, comme tu vois je suis de retour depuis qqs jours ;)
<qwebirc34993> il passe d'un beau theme rose à un théme gris tout déformé
<MagicFab> qwebirc34993, le thème gris c'est quand tu "perds" ton thème.
<faiob> je viens dire a cyphermox_ que je suis énormément satisfait du dernier kernel vanille et que je suis au ange 
<qwebirc34993> ah et pourquoi je perd mon théme?
<faiob> merci pour encore et a deuxpi 
<MagicFab> qwebirc34993, re-choisis le thème "ambiance" et éteint/redémarre normalement. 
<MagicFab> Quand ça m'arrivait c'est pcq. j'éteignais mon système "brutalement" (ex; manque de batterie/ courant etc)
<qwebirc34993> moi sa le ait 1 fois sur 6 environ et je le ferme normalement
<cyphermox_> super faiob
<cyphermox_> kernel vanille, tu veux dire les kernel mainline?
<qwebirc34993> mon théme est bien instaler c'est sa le pire
<MagicFab> une autre piste: après installer des driver Nvidia les thèmes ne sont plus appliqués: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11406/gnome-settings-daemon-doesnt-apply-themes-unless-i-kill-it-and-start-it-manuall
<qwebirc34993> je vais teste sa ce soir
<qwebirc34993> et repasser dir si ça marcher merci Magic
<MagicFab> si tu lis ce bug report tu comprendras un peu plus.. mais c'est un peu long. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/574296
<faiob> non je parle www.kernel.org/
<faiob> télécharger sur ce site
<faiob> avant qu'il soi down
<qwebirc34993> le 3eme site est down
<faiob> j'ai crue lire sur les forums de google, qu'il s'appeler le dernier kernel vanille Cyphermox_
<cyphermox_> ok
<faiob> je me trompe peut-être
<faiob>  a force de  lire et relire
<faiob> mon cerveau des fois sature
<faiob> a mon niveau petit BEP d'electronique
<qwebirc34993> je sais pas si il se trompe mais le site semble mort
<faiob> oui il est bien down
<qwebirc34993> domage je voulais voir c'était quoi
<faiob> je voulais fair un tour voir si il y a une autre version de sortie après 3.0.4
<qwebirc34993> c'est où déjà on vois les évenements unbutu du québec? 
<faiob> qwebirc33993 voici c'est quoi : https://lwn.net/Articles/444288/
<faiob> et
<faiob> https://lwn.net/Articles/445066/
<faiob> voila tu as tout la doc pour voir ce qu'il a de nouveau dans ce dernier kernel
<qwebirc34993> merci faiob encore plus de chosse a lire
<faiob> lool
<faiob> toujours
<faiob> d'ayeur avant de partir
<faiob> il y a-t-il quelqu'un qui connait un site internet qui explique comment fair fonctionner un script avec CRON
<faiob> car après avoir lue 3 site
<faiob> j'ai réussi a fair buger mon kernel
<faiob> et j'ai due lire la documentation sur Systemtap pour comprendre que le problème que j'avais
<faiob> venez d'une mauvaise configuration du crontable
<faiob> une idée de site ?
<avoine> peut-être http://efod.se/writings/linuxbook/html/cron.html
<faiob> merci avoine 
<qwebirc34993> bon moi j'y vais merci a tous pour votre aide
<faiob> ok A +
<faiob> enfait vue que je suis en france
<faiob> j'ai une question au Québec
<faiob> c'est vrais que le président Obama est contre un état Palaistinien en UE ?
<avoine> héhé un question technique :)
<avoine> *une
<faiob> lol
<faiob> ok tempis
<avoine> la vrai question est si les américains sont en contre
<avoine> et je ne crois pas
<faiob> d'accord
<avoine> enfin c'est pas un débat pour #ubuntu-qc ça :P
<faiob> merci pour cette confirmation,
<faiob> promis c'est ma premier et dernière question hors-sujet
<faiob> :-D
<Atari-San> Salut ! Vous le faites ou le release party le mois prochain ?
<MagicFab> Atari-San, aucune idée, c'est un peu tôt.
<Atari-San> Ok
<Atari-San> Thx
<Atari-San> Habituellement, parce que c'est peut-être le premier que je vais aller puisque je suis majeur maintenant (les bars c'est pas le meilleurs endroit...), j'aimerais venir.
<Atari-San> Je dois dire que Malheureusement, je n'utilises plus Ubuntu à cause que Unity est par défaut, alors j'ai mouver sur Arch Linux avec Gnome 3.
<swe3tdave> Atari-San, rien t'empèchais d'utiliser gnome 3 avec ubuntu...
<Atari-San> C'est pas très stable sur Ubuntu et ça me tentais d'aller vers un niveau plus difficile
<cyphermox_> pas très stable? dans oneiric c'est gnome 3...
<Atari-San> Il étais trop tard pour moi, j'ai comme décider décidé depuis longtemps. Ubuntu est bon pour débuter, après ça, si l'utilisateur en recent le besoin, (comme moi) de chercher un défi comme Arch ou FreeBSD. 
<Atari-San> Ça ne m'empêche pas d'avoir 2 Ubuntu sur mon laptop
<Atari-San> Remarque avec 10 OS, c'est un peu normal. :D
<cyphermox_> Atari-San: si tu veux du défi, participe au développement ;)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-09
<qwebirc97758> Merci Magic mon théme marche nikel maintenant
<qwebirc42231> ...
<qwebirc39711> bonjour
<cyphermox_> bonjour!
<qwebirc39711> j'aurais une question sur le IRC
<qwebirc39711> comment on fait pour se créer un compte que quand le mond clique whois if vois mon nom et pas mon ip?
<cyphermox_> qwebirc39711: quand tu connecte, change ton nick pour autre chose que qwebirc
<cyphermox_> puis il faudra utiliser nickserv pour enregistrer un compte pour ce nick (minute, je vais sortir la documentation)
<cyphermox_> puis enfin demander à qqn de compétent de t'ajouter un cloak (minute, je regarde aussi à qui tu dois demander ca)
<qwebirc39711> merci
<cyphermox_> qwebirc39711: c'est habituellement plus simple si tu utilises un client local pour IRC, mais ca fonctionne quand meme sur le webchat:
<cyphermox_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<cyphermox_> en gros, "/nick nouveaunick"  pour changer ton nom
<cyphermox_> BakaNeko: tu as aussi un autre guide que tu peux suivre: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<BakaNeko> devenir membre ajoute du contenu au site?
<cyphermox_> c'est la meme idee, /msg nickserv register ......... etc etc.
<cyphermox_> BakaNeko: non, pas vraiment
<cyphermox_> BakaNeko: devenir membre, ca te permet d'ajouter ton propre blogue au site par contre :)
<cyphermox_> une fois enregistré avec nickserv tu recevras un courriel pour terminer l'enregistrement
<BakaNeko>    1. Créez votre page wiki sur https://wiki.ubuntu.com et indiquez-y brièvement vos projets actuels, passés ou futurs dans Ubuntu, ainsi que votre "vision" d'Ubuntu au Québec - n'oubliez pas vos coordonnées!    2. Demandez l'inscription sur launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qc    3. Enregistrez vous sur notre liste de discussion: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<BakaNeko> c'est obligatoir?
<cyphermox_> enfin, pour cacher ton ip c'est ce guide qui l'explique : http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<cyphermox_> non, pas indispensable
<cyphermox_> la liste par contre c'est bien pratique, on communique beaucoup dessus
<BakaNeko> la liste?
<cyphermox_> liste de discussion, le point numéro 3
<cyphermox_> là des gens demande de l'aide, discutent différent sujets, et on y annonce les événements organisés partout au Québec
<BakaNeko> ah con nichon ahhhh (Réplique de taxi)
<BakaNeko> avant j'avait trouver une page qui annonce tout les évenements mais je suis pu capable la trouvé
<cyphermox_> super d'avoir quelqu'un de plus, j'approuverai ton ajout au groupe dès que je vois le courriel passer
<cyphermox_> www.agendadulibre.qc.ca probablement?
<BakaNeko> exact
<BakaNeko> c'est juste un peu domage il y a jamais rien dans mon coin
<cyphermox_> quel coin ca?
<BakaNeko> abitibi-temiscaming
<cyphermox_> ah
<cyphermox_> ouais, pas grand chose, mais juste le fait d'organiser disons un Ubuntu Hour, peut-être qu'il y aura des surprises
<BakaNeko> En plus moi j'ai vraiment pas assez d'entre gent pour en organisé un
<BakaNeko> c'est vrais que c'est encore drôle
<cyphermox_> bah bah; ca se prend sur le tas ca, pourvu de se donner le coup de pied pour la première fois
<cyphermox_> dah, j'ai vraiment du trouble avec les serveurs aujourd'hui, Launchpad, ubuntu one, etc, répond si lentement
<BakaNeko> pas pour moi
<BakaNeko> o.o ah si pour moi aussi sa vien me chier dans face
<faiob> bonjours tout le monde j'ai suivi la conversation
<faiob> j'espère pas que tout les serveur linux vont terminer down dans le monde entier
<faiob> ca me rassure pas cette nouvelle de cyphermox sur les serveur Launchpad, Ubuntu one ... . 
<faiob> déja que en France avec Launchpad ca fait depuis 1 moi
<faiob> que j'arrive pas a m'enregistrer avec mon adresse google
<faiob> enfin pas m'enrigister j'y suis déja mais pas pouvoir récupérer y accéder tout cours
<faiob> j'ai la sansation que ATAC a déja commencer sont attaque sans obtenir le consentement de UE
<faiob> Pour ce qui en on jamais entendu parlé
<faiob> http://www.laquadrature.net/fr
<cyphermox_> faiob: rien à voir, c'est mon fournisseur et modem cable qui est pas heureux aujourd'hui
<faiob> ok merci
<faiob> oufff
<BakaNeko> rebonjour
<BakaNeko> j'ai un voison stupid...
<IdleOne> hah
<IdleOne> voison donc ca
<BakaNeko> il a fait sauter le couran électrique
<BakaNeko> il a testé le truc de faire sauter le proceseur d'un ordie sur 12-14 ordie en même temps
<BakaNeko> 12-14 ordie qui aurais pu être sur ubuntu la c'est juste un peu de fumé et une odeur de ouff
<BakaNeko> cypher tu est encore la?
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<Ankman> ca va bien?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman et toi?
<Ankman> oui merci
<cyphermox_> salut kanouk, Ankman
<kanouk> salut cyphermox_, :) comment ça va?
<cyphermox_> ca va, toi?
<Ankman> allo cyphermox_
<cyphermox_> chu dans l'auto, en direction du nord ;)
<kanouk> bien merci cyphermox_:)
<kanouk> ta conjointe qui conduit? :D
<cyphermox> ouais
<kanouk> lol
<cyphermox> j'ai eu un message quand j'allais fermer l'ordi, pour la job, ca semblait important
<kanouk> salue-la de ma part
<cyphermox> yup
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-10
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<faiob> Bonsoir tout le monde
<faiob> esque quelqu'un a une idée a quoi il sert ce scripte ? :
<faiob> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686537/
<Musashimaru> faiob, il ne fait rien pour ton gdm.
<faiob> d'accord et il sert a quoi au juste ce scripte? car il ce lance tout le 30 minutes dans mon /var/log/auth/log 
<IdleOne> faiob: oh, right, it's /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime from Debian's PHP packaging 
<IdleOne> pas dangereux et fait parti de php5
<faiob> ok donc il sert a quoi ésactement?
<IdleOne> ca je sais pas
<faiob> ok, car j'avais bien vue qu'il fait partie du dossier PHP5
<faiob> mais commen il est lancer tout les 30 minutes
<faiob> je voulais savoir si c'est lui qui perturbe ma mamoire buffer
<IdleOne> faudrais voir avec #php maybe
<faiob> et qui kille tout les processus en fonctionnement pour me retrouver sur mon gdm de connexion
<faiob> ok merci je vais éssayer de voir sa avec mon anglais franciser lol
<faiob> :-D
<IdleOne> essaye #ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> t'ai deja la. :)
<faiob> oui merci
<faiob> :-)
<faiob> Musashimaru , j'ai un doute que ca soit ce script qui perturbe ma mémoire buffer, et qui kille tout mes processus... .
<Musashimaru> je sais pas, mais je vois pas pourquoi ca le ferait
<faiob> parceque ce sripte pollue mon syslog et mon auth.log, et d'après dmesg j'ai : 
<faiob> biensur quand tout va bien : http://paste.ubuntu.com/686553/
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-11
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-03
<Bomboz819> hey salut les amis
<Bomboz819> Ankman té tu la 
<Bomboz819> are you there
<Ankman> yes
<Bomboz819> i need help around with putty installating teamvierwer
<Bomboz819> i not go to install it
<Bomboz819> can you help me 
<Ankman> putty is not installed. it's just an exe file which runs as it is
<Ankman> buuuuuut, i never tried X with putty
<Bomboz819> we need puttty to connect to server interface
<Bomboz819> how do you connect to dedicated server interface desktop
<Ankman> have you started ssh on the server?
<Bomboz819> ssh no
<Bomboz819> i use putty like ssh
<Ankman> if you want putty you need to start ssh
<Ankman> oh, you mean vnc?
<Bomboz819> quand you expland me how do you install shh if you only have user name and password of your linux server
<Ankman> you mean ssh or vnc?
<Ankman> with ssh you have the same password as if you would login directly
<Bomboz819> i need to inistall teamviewer service on my linux server 
<Ankman> oh, teamviewer i never used
<Bomboz819> to connec to it with my windows machine to connect to linunc desktop icons 
<Ankman> then you better use tightvnc
<Bomboz819> ok how do ye install toghtvnc 
<Bomboz819> can you show me 
<Bomboz819> please
<Ankman> install the vnc server on linux via the package manager first
<Bomboz819> hehe i have only command line 
<Ankman> try to start (as root)
<Ankman> aptitude
<Bomboz819> first of all when you have dedicated server how do you type in command 
<Ankman> you are admin there, right?
<Bomboz819> you dont have interface that why we use putty
<Bomboz819> yess am admin of the server
<Ankman> ok, aptitude then
<Ankman> start it as root
<Bomboz819> ok
<Ankman> when it loaded all and displays the list, hit "u"
<Ankman> then it updates the list
<Bomboz819> ok am on root now
<Ankman> type "aptitude" on the shell
<Ankman> no ""
<Bomboz819> cool
<Bomboz819> after
<Ankman> hit "u" when it finished reading the list
<Bomboz819> ok all list have scrolll down and green
<Ankman> hit "/"
<Ankman> type there "tightvncserver" (witout "" always)
<Bomboz819> am still in dialog bleue windows
<Ankman> after you hit "u" it should update the list
<Bomboz819> its say not install pacxkages virtual package and task
<Bomboz819> yeah i have type u
<Ankman> ok
<Bomboz819> its do nothing 
<Ankman> type ENTER
<Bomboz819> that go on the sub menu vertical list
<Ankman> then again "/", start typing "tightvnc
<Ankman> when it finds the first and it is not "tightvncserver" hit "n" until it highlights it
<Bomboz819> you have teamviewer
<Ankman> no
<Bomboz819> awwwwwwwwwwww
<Ankman> why do you need this?
<Bomboz819> to see my screen pc if i do this good
<Ankman> vnc does
<Ankman> teamviewer i think is you want to allow more than one to access the desktop
<Bomboz819> what do you use to see remote people pc 
<Bomboz819> i will install it
<Bomboz819> on my pc
<Ankman> install tightvncserver on linux. if you cannot find it in aptitude, search (with "/") for "vncserver"
<Ankman> i use tightvncclient
<Bomboz819> oh
<Bomboz819> do i need to quit the aptitude
<Ankman> but you don't see your desktop. you see a new desktop
<Ankman> install vnc first before quitting it
<Bomboz819> ok
<Ankman> you quit with "q"
<Ankman> hit "ESC" several times if it doesn't want to quit
<Bomboz819> i conot go forward because i have like windows that show up te packages
<Ankman> hit ESC
<Bomboz819> ok
<Bomboz819> let go
<Bomboz819> am ready
<Ankman> ah, ESC doesn't wor, ENTER does
<Ankman> anyway, found vncserver?
<Ankman> may be ubuntu doesn't have tightvncserver. i have debian here so cannot tell
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-04
<Eric1212> Salut, vous allez bien ?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<Eric1212> Oui sauf pour une chose...
<Eric1212> J'ai des difficultés avec mon SSD sur Ubuntu...
<Eric1212> je n'ose pas trop ouvrir un bug sur lunchpad...
<Eric1212> Mon SSD tombe en Lecture Seulement et, après les X premiers redémarrage de système, je perd 100 % de mes nouvelles données à chaque redémarrage...
<Ankman> SSD card reader?
<Eric1212> Non, un Kingston SNV425-S2
<Eric1212> c'est mon root... "\"
<Ankman> quelque choose an /var/log/syslog?
<Eric1212> je regarde
<Eric1212> je peux copier ici ?
<Ankman> pastbin
<Eric1212> ya vraiement pas grand chose...
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> le ssd est vide chaque fois?
<Eric1212> je croit même qu'il y a rien de valable...
<Eric1212> non
<Eric1212> il revien à l'état qu'il avait après sont fameux X premiers redémarrage...
<Ankman> parler vous anglais? mon francais n'est pas bon
<Eric1212> i'm french but i can
<Eric1212> My SSD is going in Read Only ramdomly... Also, after the X first reboot, all next reboot will lead back to the state it's was at the X reboot...
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> when you type "mount" (withot "") as root it shall list it. also if it's read only (ro)
<Eric1212> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/eric/1: Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement 
<Ankman> when you type mount?
<Eric1212> i am currently in this random Read Only state...
<Eric1212> yes, it's the first line
<Eric1212> "/dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) " the second line
<Eric1212> should i pastebin or it's ok?
<Ankman> not that
<Ankman> but there might be something in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages regarding sda1
<Ankman> also try
<Ankman> mount -o remount,rw /
<Ankman> as root
<Eric1212> cant find /vas/log/messages
<Eric1212> *var
<Ankman> less /var/log/messages
<Ankman> or with your favorite text viewer instead of "less"
<Eric1212> "/var/log/messages: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type "
<Eric1212> even with sudo.... nothing
<Ankman> ooh
<Ankman> ubuntu?
<Eric1212> Ubuntu 12.04
<Ankman> try /var/log/syslog
<Eric1212> X64
<Eric1212> still same... nothing interesting
<Ankman> nothing dealing with sda1?
<Eric1212> yep, nothing releated to sda
<Eric1212> Sep  3 08:04:58 Eric-PC rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.6" x-pid="885" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed 
<Eric1212> everything else is CRON-related
<Ankman> strange, there must me much more usually
<Ankman> did yo try
<Ankman> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Eric1212> yes
<Eric1212> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/eric/1: Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement mount : ne peut remonter périphérique bloc /dev/sda1 en lecture/écriture, est protégé en écriture 
<Ankman> never seen this
<Eric1212> :S
<Ankman> does the device has a switch turning read-only on?
<Eric1212> no, i have to reboot for get it back to RW
<Eric1212> but, strangely, how system work with root as read only ?
<Ankman> it should send a lot of errors though
<Eric1212> look it's dont...
<Ankman> like "touch /tmp/test" must work. shouldn't on your system
<Eric1212> i can use my web broser as normal
<Ankman> can you save files?
<Eric1212> no
<Eric1212> i think i have a generic driver...
<Eric1212> how i can find what driver i have?
<Ankman> i would almost assume a hardware fault
<Ankman> it's probably the generic usb mass storage driver
<Eric1212> no, never appened in Windows and SMART is perfect
<Ankman> can you please try
<Ankman> export LANG=en_EN
<Ankman> and then 
<Ankman> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Ankman> again? should give the error message in english
<Eric1212> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/eric/1: Read-only file system mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda1 read-write, is write-protected .
<Ankman> looks like hardware write protection to me
<Ankman> or is there a CD/DVD iso on it?
<Eric1212> i checked, desactivated in bios
<Ankman> usually the devices have a switch. but if it works in windows it might be okay
<Eric1212> There is a way to know what driver i use for SDA?
<Ankman> if usb it's the generic mass storage
<Eric1212> it's SATA
<Ankman> no usb?
<Eric1212> no, why plug a SSD with USB !?
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> see if there is something at /proc/fs/
<Eric1212> http://www.storagereview.com/images/kingston_425_bot.jpg
<Eric1212> ok
<Eric1212> there is
<Eric1212> ext4, jbd2, nfsd
<Ankman> then it might be the ext4 driver
<Eric1212> Might... ?
<Eric1212> No way to be sure?
<Ankman> if there is no other listed
<Ankman> try "fdisk -l"
<Eric1212> strange
<Ankman> fdisk lists it?
<Eric1212> no
<Eric1212> sda is not there
<Eric1212> sdb, sdc and sdd are there...
<Ankman> then it might be sdb
<Eric1212> sdb is my second ssd
<Ankman> it must be there!
<Eric1212> strangely, it's definetively not
<Ankman> too bad it is read-only. you could otherwise set me up a user account, i would ssh in and see for myself
<Eric1212> ya, but i could reboot..
<Ankman> if you want
<Eric1212> lol true :)
<oddysey_> bonjour :)
<oddysey_> il y a t'il une personne qui voudrais m'aider avec mon ubuntu ?
<Eric1212> Dit, ont verra
<Ankman> oddysey_: bonjour
<oddysey_> Salut est-ce que tu connais bien ubuntu 12.04 ?
<oddysey_> ou vous*
<Oddysey> J'ai un problème d'affichage au niveau de mon logon screen :S
<Ankman> quel probleme?
<Oddysey> et bien comme tu sais ubuntu 12.04 vien par default avec unity
<Oddysey> moi jai decider d'installer gnome 3 dessus
<Ankman> ok
<Oddysey> mais quand je fais fermer la session quand j'appuie sur le bouton pour fermer ensuite tout est écrit en mega petit
<Ankman> le "oops, something went wrong"?
<Ankman> ou "ayee..." en francaise
<Ankman> something like that depending on the selected language
<Oddysey> bin quand i te demande si tu veux eteindre l'ordi ou le redemarrer ou mettre en veille
<Ankman> yep
<Oddysey> sais sa qui est écrit giga petit O_O
<Ankman> je crois il essaye de demarrer compiz, qui ne marche pas avec ubuntu3
<Oddysey> j'ai pas installer compiz O_O
<Oddysey> sa se peux que sa sois sa ?
<Ankman> ps ax|grep compiz
<Ankman> brb
<Oddysey> hein
<Ankman> tu peut select autre window manager?
<Ankman> en logon screen?
<Oddysey> jai fais ta commande
<clache> Eric1212: Ton disque est formaté en gpt http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/gpt ? Ton 'bios' est en mode UEFI http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/efi ? Ton /home est sur une autre partition?
<Eric1212> Mon bios n'as pas l'UEFI
<Eric1212> en gpt ?
<Eric1212> En ext4, après... hmm
<Eric1212> Je vais dormir, je revient a 8 h 
<Eric1212> 30
<Eric1212> A+ :)
<clache> Eric1212: Ok, à plus. 8h30 sur quel fuseau? Sinon, il y a plus de monde pour aider en français sur #ubuntu-fr.
<Ankman> iiik
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-07
<taowa> How do I get a Ubuntu CD from Ubuntu Quebec
<taowa> Y'a t'il quelq'un actif
<taowa> Anyone active
<taowa> What loco team are you in
<Ankman> ?
<taowa> Hi
<taowa> Wher do I get a disk for ubuntu
<Ankman> download?
<Ankman> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<taowa> par poste
<Ankman> ubuntu no longer ships CDs as far as i know
<Ankman> you can ask a friend to burn you one or order one  for about $10 at http://www.linuxstore.ca/
<taowa> Les equipes loco are supposed to have them by getting them from https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<Ankman> oh
<taowa> Is anyone else active?
<Ankman> have a launchpad account?
<taowa> And sorry for the mixing french/english
<Ankman> seems they need it for auth
<taowa> Yes
<taowa> taowa4
<Ankman> i don't need to have your ID. just log in and follow the instructions
<taowa> I am not authorised only the admin
<Ankman> i mean you log in there and should be able to send a request. but i never did. did not even know that you can do it
<taowa> I tried before never works
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> haven't a friend who has a CD burner?
<taowa> Nope
<Ankman> usb?
<taowa> Nope
<Ankman> can "install" it there
<taowa> My Burner is toast
<taowa> Literally
<taowa> My kid tried to put bread in it
<Ankman> lol
<Ankman> having no USB sticks?  installed ubuntu off an USB stick once
<taowa> USb is full 
<taowa> The slots
<taowa> Bread in cd drive, No avaliable usb ports and no cd
<taowa> I have a backup drive that can burn
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> sorry, no idea then
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-08
<taowa> Hello
<YoBoY> bonjour
<YoBoY> dites, je vais faire un tour sur Montréal en fin de mois, vous auriez des sites à me conseiller pour faire le touriste ? :D
<YoBoY> (et si vous voulez faire une ubuntu hour… j'y viendrai avec plaisir ;) )
<taowa> Commant je peux avoir un CD ubuntu gratuitt
#ubuntu-qc 2014-09-02
<cplc_chrys>  salut j'ai un problème d'affichage avec mon ubuntu ,,, mon ecran portable affiche en foncer 
<cplc_chrys> je suis sur acer aspire 
<cplc_chrys> et ubuntu stidio
<IdleOne> tu auras plus de chance a trouver de l'aide dans #ubuntu-fr
<cplc_chrys> ok .. jy suis aussi
<IdleOne> :)
<cplc_chrys> je suis pas habituer au chat irc
<IdleOne> ca prend un peu de patience. 
<IdleOne> surtout dans un chat avec si peu de personne
<cplc_chrys> :)  c'est se que je vois ... pas grave .. 
<Ankman> screensaver? timeout?
<cplc_chrys> non je crois pas .. il me fesais pas sa avant ...  j'ai rebouter et la il en plus foncer .. je vois pas les paramétré pour la luminosie
<cplc_chrys> j'ai pas activer le screensaver
<Ankman> pn voir messages quand boot?
<cplc_chrys> désoler je suis pas habituer au chat PN  c'est quoi 
<Ankman> mon francaise n'est pas bon
<cplc_chrys> c'est déjà bien :) merci de me repondre au moins
#ubuntu-qc 2015-09-03
<qwebirc20096> allo,
<qwebirc20096> qqun peux me dire ou trouver des portables avec ubuntu au quebec
#ubuntu-qc 2016-09-10
<mike7390> bonsoir
<mike7390> bonsoir je cherche un peut aide sure ubuntu version 16.04 sait un prob de son merci
<mike7390> en faite il ne reconnais que ma sortie hd dans les paramètre sonore mes pas carte interne de ma carte mere
#ubuntu-qc 2019-09-03
<Ankman> well...
